# 98 Stihl FS 80



## Hamp363 (Apr 12, 2020)

The original carburetor on this only had 2 adjustment screws, do they still make this type or did they go to the one that is on the FS80r? Thanks


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 12, 2020)

If replacement is the plan, I'd go with a unit that has High, Low, and Idle settings.
You can find these on eBay.


----------



## Hamp363 (Apr 12, 2020)

John Lyngdal said:


> If replacement is the plan, I'd go with a unit that has High, Low, and Idle settings.
> You can find these on eBay.


I am looking to replace it and I assume the old style is obsolete. Didn’t know if it made a difference on how it ran. Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 12, 2020)

What is written on your carburetor? It may be a C1Q-S28 or a C1Q-41. The C1Q-S28 may be still availible. Ask your dealer. Later carb models may be also used but there are other changes which would be required also. So which carb do you currently have?


----------

